# Annoing ad always tries to download html page (Safari)



## pLaYeR^^ (Feb 2, 2020)

Currently I got a really annoying issue when browsing GBAtemp. Every third page refresh or click opens up an ad which tries to download a html page (https://tpc.googlesyndication.com/s...923240883&p=https://tpc.googlesyndication.com). Then I always have to go back before I can continue browsing. I am pretty sure it‘s caused by an add which isn’t well programmed.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 2, 2020)

Can't relate, I'm a Patreon supporter and never see ads.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 2, 2020)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/new-ad-network-centralize-discussions-here.517270/ < report all ad issues in this thread, so Costello can take a look.


----------



## Costello (Feb 3, 2020)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> Currently I got a really annoying issue when browsing GBAtemp. Every third page refresh or click opens up an ad which tries to download a html page (https://tpc.googlesyndication.com/sadbundle/$csp=er3$/13286486944701798032/Deckenleuchte_300x250.html#t=6961827732923240883&p=https://tpc.googlesyndication.com). Then I always have to go back before I can continue browsing. I am pretty sure it‘s caused by an add which isn’t well programmed.


I had the same issue yesterday but it isn't happening anymore. Are you still getting it? I suppose it has been fixed.
If you do please use the thread that has been linked above, thanks


----------

